
Chrome DevTools extension for ClojureScript - rayshan
https://github.com/binaryage/cljs-devtools
======
dr_win
Thanks for posting. I'm the author. AMA

~~~
Scarbutt
How was/is your experience using Clojurescript for a project? Is it worth it?
(besides learning it)

How sane would it be to go full nodejs/CLJS instead of nodejs/JS?

~~~
vosper
What would be the advantage of going nodejs/CLJS over running Clojure (not
ClojureScript) on the server? Would it be to have an "isomorphic" app?

~~~
Skinney
You can have an isomorphic app while still using Clojure on the server. CLJ
and CLJS can share code using cljc files.

------
616c
So I have been curious about cljs in particular, and another transpile-to-
Javascript languages: what is the state of plugin development for Chrome and
Firefox using these languages? Is anyone doing this in a deep way?

I was taking a Typescript course with Coursera IIRC correctly and one day I
looked for this out of curiosity. I found lik one person doing this.

It seems like it would be a pain because the JS runtimes in the browsers have
minor syntax changes that would be frustrating.

[https://github.com/mooz/keysnail/pull/176](https://github.com/mooz/keysnail/pull/176)

I know litte about frontend-dev, but I am curious.

~~~
dr_win
Well, technically speaking cljs-devtools is not a Chrome extension. It is just
a piece of javascript you include in your javascript project running on client
side in the browser.

I don't follow development of Chrome or Firefox extensions to really tell, but
I think writing extension in some transpile-to-javascript language should be
transparent to us users. It might be even not advertised.

I think developing extensions is not difficult, the difficult part is
developing extension for multiple browsers. Not javascript, but the browser
APIs differ.

I follow just development of Blink/Chrome DevTools. One notable recent
development is an attempt of TypeScript community to extend DevTools to
support transpile-to-javascript language extension points:
[https://codereview.chromium.org/1264133002](https://codereview.chromium.org/1264133002).
See the video here: [http://ham.io/files/dt.mp4](http://ham.io/files/dt.mp4)

This would help cljs-devtools to offer better development experience for
ClojureScript as well.

------
danpeddle
Neat, saw in an issue that there's an implementation for mori users too -
[https://github.com/roman01la/mori-
devtools](https://github.com/roman01la/mori-devtools)

------
jbeja
This is really great, and here I am thinking that ClojureScript couldn't be
more pleasant to work with :)

